# How smart are you!



## Nearsification (Jan 3, 2010)

On a scale of 1 to 10.

10 being Einstein intelligence. 1 being a retarded monkey.

5 being average.


----------



## brindin (Jul 2, 2010)

I've noticed most people on this forum are pretty smart. I'm quite positive there wont be anybody under 5.


----------



## Immemorial (May 16, 2010)

5/10. I'm not a complete retard, but I'm nothing special either.


----------



## L'Empereur (Jun 7, 2010)

Based on my high school grades,SAT and IQ scores, I'd said a 6 or 7 maybe?


----------



## Nasmoe (Nov 11, 2009)

Five, judging by the fact that I've been an average student through most of my school years.


----------



## Third Engine (Dec 28, 2009)

7 or 8, I would say. Not to toot my own horn, but I've pretty much always been above average.


----------



## ilphithra (Jun 22, 2010)

Based on my IQ tests, somewhere between 7 and 8...


----------



## HannibalLecter (Apr 18, 2010)

While I give them little credence, especially the online ones, IQ tests typically peg me at about 140.


----------



## NotSoRighteousRob (Jan 1, 2010)

smart enough to know that regardless of what I pick it is all objective. If someone is able to perform quantum calculations in their head and yet can not cook their own food are they still a genius? There are so many levels of intelligence and although it's true once in a great while the world is graced with a person who seems to have the natural capabilities for any endeavor they may wish to pursue those that have specialized knowledge often find themselves to be quite inept at doing some of the more simpler things.

Of course this is just an opinion.. I'm apt to reach conclusions while not doing the necessary research to see if I am even marginally correct. ;D


----------



## EJunior (Jan 12, 2009)

I voted 6 counting my school score, but I'm like 7 on IQ tests.


----------



## Scruffy (Aug 17, 2009)

HannibalLecter said:


> While I give them little credence, especially the online ones, IQ tests typically peg me at about *140*.



The scale is 1-10, dumbass.


----------



## ilphithra (Jun 22, 2010)

HannibalLecter said:


> While I give them little credence, especially the online ones, IQ tests typically peg me at about 140.


Hmm... welcome to the club. 143 here if I go by the Mensa test... (no, I'm not a member... didn't see any advantage in it).

Then again, when IQ can be measured by so many different aspects of the mind, one has to wonder at the accuracy of such tests... :dry:


----------



## OctoberSkye (Jun 3, 2010)

I rate myself a 7 (whatever that means), but it's not obvious. I don't flaunt it and I'm not crazy about people who do. I have huge potential, and I do value intelligence, but there are more important things.


----------



## Vaka (Feb 26, 2010)

I don't know what to base it off of 0.o
I've taken IQ tests, but only online and my scores all vary from 122 to 149(highly unlikely). But I really don't think I'm below the average. Or I hope not lmao
I suppose 5...


----------



## Nearsification (Jan 3, 2010)

I think IQ test are pretty stupid and only take into account book smarts. Which is usless if you cannot apply it.

Don't base this on IQ. Base it on overall intelligence.


----------



## Vaka (Feb 26, 2010)

Nirvana said:


> I think IQ test are pretty stupid and only take into account book smarts. Which is usless if you cannot apply it.
> 
> Don't base this on IQ. Base it on overall intelligence.


Actually, real IQ tests don't take into account book smarts;Some of the fake ones online do, though xD
How are we supposed to rate our own intelligence, though? I know I have skills in certain areas, but how is someone supposed to rate their overall intelligence?


----------



## ilphithra (Jun 22, 2010)

Nirvana said:


> I think IQ test are pretty stupid and only take into account book smarts. Which is usless if you cannot apply it.
> 
> Don't base this on IQ. Base it on overall intelligence.


Given that I went through my entire schooling by basically memorizing what the teacher said, I wonder if I can be called a book smart? :crazy:

On the other hand, I got accused of cheating more than once because I would solve the math crap in a blink and then I didn't know how to explain what I did... or rather, my answer would be "I just looked at it, processed and got the answer"... next question "and how did you processed it?"... my answer "Hell if I know..." :mellow:
This always ended with me having to take the tests with the teacher sitting next to me and staring at me with this "WTF" face while I breezed my way through the test... and then not knowing how I did it...


----------



## NotSoRighteousRob (Jan 1, 2010)

ilphithra said:


> Given that I went through my entire schooling by basically memorizing what the teacher said, I wonder if I can be called a book smart? :crazy:
> 
> On the other hand, I got accused of cheating more than once because I would solve the math crap in a blink and then I didn't know how to explain what I did... or rather, my answer would be "I just looked at it, processed and got the answer"... next question "and how did you processed it?"... my answer "Hell if I know..." :mellow:
> This always ended with me having to take the tests with the teacher sitting next to me and staring at me with this "WTF" face while I breezed my way through the test... and then not knowing how I did it...



I actually had a teacher fail me because I was unable to show my work. It took me a while to understand the importance of knowing why something worked instead of just knowing it works. I used to bicker with that teacher all the time..At the time to me I had thought that the end results were all that were important. ah... c'est la vi... :bored:


----------



## ilphithra (Jun 22, 2010)

RighteousRob said:


> I actually had a teacher fail me because I was unable to show my work. It took me a while to understand the importance of knowing why something worked instead of just knowing it works. I used to bicker with that teacher all the time..At the time to me I had thought that the end results were all that were important. ah... c'est la vi... :bored:


You want to know the funny thing?
If I tried to solve the math problems in the "conventional way", I never got a single answer right.


----------



## Vaka (Feb 26, 2010)

I don't show my work either must of the time. It wastes time because it's really not necessary sometimes. I also prefer to find my own ways of getting the answers. But of course, you have to do things a certain way and the teachers MUST be able to check that :frustrating:


----------



## Nearsification (Jan 3, 2010)

Nyx said:


> Actually, real IQ tests don't take into account book smarts;Some of the fake ones online do, though xD
> How are we supposed to rate our own intelligence, though? I know I have skills in certain areas, but how is someone supposed to rate their overall intelligence?


I never took a real IQ test...Lol


@above. I had the same problem. I knew the answer without knowing how to explain it.


----------



## Blueguardian (Aug 22, 2009)

I voted 1 because I felt bad for the retarded monkey.

In all honesty I have no idea how smart I am. I was an average student, but had to work very hard to reach that. My grades ranged from A to D in school (not including college), and once in a while I would get an F (second year of Spanish). I had to get a reading tutor in second and third grade because I couldn't read almost at all. I was tested for dyslexia but scored as borderline, and thus received no help from the school. My stubbornness when I put my mind to something is probably mostly why I score as high as I did. My GPA was about 3.0 in school, 2.5 to 3.7. I have a horrible memory when it comes to some things, and a freakishly good memory when it comes to others. Unfortunately, my good memory only remembers random, not academically useful things. I am definitely not as dumb as a retarded monkey, but I wouldn't score my intelligence as average. I would say it is below average, but I score as or slightly above because of my perseverance.


----------



## L'Empereur (Jun 7, 2010)

ilphithra said:


> On the other hand, I got accused of cheating more than once because I would solve the math crap in a blink and then I didn't know how to explain what I did... or rather, my answer would be "I just looked at it, processed and got the answer"... next question "and how did you processed it?"... my answer "Hell if I know..." :mellow:


I've had similar experiences with using my intuition (not in math because it was/is my favorite subject and I always showed my work). I did hate people asking me to explain things that seemed obvious to me though. :dry:


----------



## Obstructions (Feb 21, 2010)

Who said they where 10? I'd like to talk to them. :tongue:


----------



## agokcen (Jan 3, 2010)

Is anyone really going to give him/herself a low score? Think about the kinds of people who post on the internet, and on MBTI forums, especially....I mean, perhaps one or two people will jokingly pick a lower number, but the data are (yes -- "are," not "is") going to be majorly skewed.

Honestly, I have a really extreme superiority complex (although I actually am smart, I swear), so I'd give myself an 8 or a 9 depending on my mood.

To very deliberately toot my own horn: I believe my IQ is somewhere in the 145 range (I've gotten everything from 140 to 157, but I don't trust internet tests, and you said not to go by that, so...), my SAT score was 2250 (National Merit Scholar for the win!), my unweighted high school GPA was a 4.0 (weighted, it was 4.2-something), and I'm studying ECE at Carnegie Mellon. If I were in one of my moods I'd probably give myself a 10, but thankfully I'm not, so you're spared for now.

In conclusion, I'm going to average my three answers and give myself a 9. I'd say that's fair.

*heroic pose* Superiority Complex Girl...awaaaaay!


----------



## NotSoRighteousRob (Jan 1, 2010)

Obstructions said:


> Who said they where 10? I'd like to talk to them. :tongue:



you realize that it is a public poll and that anyone and everyone can view who voted for what number ;D


----------



## Coccinellidae (Mar 16, 2010)

I'M THE SMARTEST HERE. I WOULD RATE MYSELF 10.


















































.........NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOT.

But..honestly? I don't know. I think smartness or stupidness is something you can't rate. So it's hard for me to pick a number. But it's definitely not a 10. Perhaps 1?


----------



## Vaka (Feb 26, 2010)

Let's all play a game called _Guess What HannibalLecter Voted on the 'How smart are you!'_ _poll_!


----------



## skycloud86 (Jul 15, 2009)

I gave myself a 7. I'm not good at mathematics, my emotional intelligence is not that great, I'm useless at revision or any kind of organised study and I don't have much athletic intelligence. However, I am quite creative, know quite a lot of information about things I find interesting, I'm a fairly talented writer/poet, I'm (usually) open-minded and I read a lot of non-fiction.


----------



## Obstructions (Feb 21, 2010)

RighteousRob said:


> you realize that it is a public poll and that anyone and everyone can view who voted for what number ;D


Ehh...why of course!


----------



## amanda32 (Jul 23, 2009)

I think 6 or maybe 7.

Some things are a lot more easily grasped than others and sometimes I have to think about something quite deeply before I can understand it. Like the INFP profile says, I have a really hard time for instance in thinking in "if,then" terms, while abstract concepts and ideas come so easily.

In most cases, it's my personal opinion that people pat themselves on the back too much for their IQ or how _quickly _they absorb and remember information. What good is it, if it's not put to good use?

And sometimes, people with high IQ's never learn to work hard, having everything come too easily to them. IMO, a good work ethic is much more valuable than a high IQ. As is putting your gifts to good use.

I have a tremendous amount of respect for people who work hard to achieve or create something. IQ means nothing to me if it's just thrown around for bragging rights.


----------



## timeless (Mar 20, 2010)

I thought about this for a while and voted 1.


----------



## amanda32 (Jul 23, 2009)

timeless said:


> I thought about this for a while and voted 1.


O, come on. Comparatively? Relative to the population?? You're at least an 8.


----------



## bionic (Mar 29, 2010)

I rate myself 13. It's my second favorite number.

In all seriousness... I was asked to join Mensa when I was 15 yrs old. My mother was nuts and would make me do a plethora of IQ tests. I never applied myself in school and they would not let me skip three grades due to lack of social skills. I'm an A-B student and I get bored very easily because school has never challenged me. My IQ was around 156 the last time I checked. I still think IQ tests, SATs, and the bunch are horseshit. No I did not join mensa. Why not? I personally cannot merit myself to be a genius just because of societal standards. Besides, there are many different types of intelliegence in this world. We also tend to forget that smart, knowledgeable, intelligence, and wisdom ALL have different meanings. They are not interchangeable.


----------



## HannibalLecter (Apr 18, 2010)

Scruffy said:


> The scale is 1-10, dumbass.


Yes, I realize that; 1-10 - 5 being average (an IQ of 100) and 10 being genius (probably about 160); 1 being mentally retarded (about an IQ of 20).
However, I do not expect the people on here to have the same method of choosing which number best denotes their intelligence and, being egotistical in the extreme, I chose '10'.
IQ and whatever method is used on this thread are very different.


----------



## amanda32 (Jul 23, 2009)

HannibalLecter said:


> Yes, I realize that; 1-10 - 5 being average (an IQ of 100) and 10 being genius (probably about 160); 1 being mentally retarded (about an IQ of 20).
> However, I do not expect the people on here to have the same method of choosing which number best denotes their intelligence and, being egotistical in the extreme, I chose '10'.
> IQ and whatever method is used on this thread are very different.


Nothing wrong with a positive attitude/self-image  

People could use more of that, I think they'd achieve more too if they had a good opinion of themselves and more faith in their capabilities.


----------



## Angel1412kaitou (Mar 30, 2010)

Umm...I'm not sure. Online IQ tests generally give me 139 (but that's when I skip all math questions). However, I have always been average in everything, and less than average in many areas, such as social skills and organization. I put five. How would you calculate something like this?  Sorry, I don't get it.


----------



## Immemorial (May 16, 2010)

HannibalLecter said:


> Yes, I realize that; 1-10 - 5 being average (an IQ of 100) and 10 being genius (probably about 160); 1 being mentally retarded (about an IQ of 20).
> However, I do not expect the people on here to have the same method of choosing which number best denotes their intelligence and, being egotistical in the extreme, I chose '10'.
> IQ and whatever method is used on this thread are very different.


If we're going to measure it that way, that would bring me up to 7-8.

Hmm, as long as you have the intellect to back up the egotism, there really isn't anything to be said there.
Which; if your 140 is accurate, you do.


----------



## Nearsification (Jan 3, 2010)

Hahhaha..The people that picked 9 and 10 are so predictable!:crazy:


----------



## NotSoRighteousRob (Jan 1, 2010)

so nears, where would you put yourself on this poll you created for all of us ;D


----------



## Nearsification (Jan 3, 2010)

I never vote on my own polls. Silly rob.


----------



## agokcen (Jan 3, 2010)

Nirvana said:


> Hahhaha..The people that picked 9 and 10 are so predictable!:crazy:


Hmmm? Whaaat? *innocent look*


----------



## Immemorial (May 16, 2010)

Hmm, I have changed my mind on what I am..my intelligence is so incredibly soul destroyingly high that it cannot be measured. roud:

And yes; I know that 'destroyingly' isn't a word.


----------



## kiwigrl (Apr 27, 2010)

I didn't vote. While I am not highly intellectual, I do find I know more than a fair few of my friends. I would probably say I am average. But really who cares, at least I am a well rounded person. Some people can find answers to complex equations, but can't get on socially which I excel at. I need to be able to juggle kids & school schedules, dinners, husband, friendships and fitness, and thats it. 

I'd prefer an all round question that encompasses all of the life skills required to be a stable, well adjusted person.

For the record Hannibal I once scored 140 on a FB IQ test so maybe I am just as smart as you hah? :wink:


----------



## NinjaSwan (Nov 21, 2009)

Is there an over 9000 option? Because I would totally be there.

Anyways I voted 2 because I figured that's where Dr. Phil would be and I don't want him to get lonely.


----------



## Immemorial (May 16, 2010)

kiwigrl said:


> I didn't vote. While I am not highly intellectual, I do find I know more than a fair few of my friends. I would probably say I am average. But really who cares, at least I am a well rounded person. Some people can find answers to complex equations, but can't get on socially which I excel at. I need to be able to juggle kids & school schedules, dinners, husband, friendships and fitness, and thats it.
> 
> I'd prefer an all round question that encompasses all of the life skills required to be a stable, well adjusted person.
> 
> For the record Hannibal I once scored 140 on a FB IQ test so maybe I am just as smart as you hah? :wink:


You're certainly not average in the intelligence department.


----------



## RedDeath9 (Apr 22, 2010)

XD Hannibal.


----------



## kiwigrl (Apr 27, 2010)

DarkestHour said:


> You're certainly not average in the intelligence department.


If you are going by the FB IQ test, I don't suppose they are all that accurate.


----------



## Immemorial (May 16, 2010)

kiwigrl said:


> If you are going by the FB IQ test, I don't suppose they are all that accurate.


I'm going by posts. And iNtuition. :tongue:

If I was going by that, I would have an IQ of 144. Which; even in with a bloated ego; I know isn't accurate.


----------



## The Dude (May 20, 2010)

I would say that I am a 6 or a 7.


----------



## Scruffy (Aug 17, 2009)

I've taken a real one, I'm rocking 103 IQ. I'll vote 7.


----------



## thewindlistens (Mar 12, 2009)

I've always been called really smart by various people. Internet IQ tests place me at 150, but I seriously doubt I'm objectively that high. More like 125, probably.

I voted 7.


----------



## Roman (Jul 6, 2010)

I've taken a couple of IQ tests in high school and in college. My recent score was 168. Though like *Bionic* stated in a previous post, I don't agree with the social standards of being called a "genius". And I do believe that IQ tests etc... are a load of "horseshit". 

Oh, and I voted 10 :crazy:


----------



## HannibalLecter (Apr 18, 2010)

kiwigrl said:


> If you are going by the FB IQ test, I don't suppose they are all that accurate.


I'd be quite surprised if a single online IQ test were "accurate". I don't even agree with the whole idea of 'IQ', anyway. Multiple Intelligences makes more sense, though I still disagree with it.


----------



## timeless (Mar 20, 2010)

The popular definition of intelligence essentially takes speed and competence in light of some utility and uses it to generalize about a person's competence as a whole. This is driven by the assumption that we can create an appropriate metric, or failing that, that only what can be measured is important. I don't think that theory holds weight in light of my experiences.


----------



## Darkfiremat (Jul 9, 2010)

according to my iq test i did with my psy i took 9 

i scored 136


----------



## amanda32 (Jul 23, 2009)

Wow, sounds like we've got the 2% of the IQ population all on this thread...:shocked:


----------



## Danse Macabre (Oct 30, 2009)

*Lol. 

I voted 8. I was always in the gifted classes in school and did well without any effort. Often topped exams in the humanities and music with no study.
But really - "smart". What does being smart entail exactly? xD SO many different types of intelligence...
For instance, I definitely lack intelligence when it comes to how I handle my moods and impulses 

(Edit: Ok, here are my separate intelligences!)

Musical: 10/10
Verbal/Linguistic: 9/10
Interpersonal: 8.5?10
Logical/Mathematical: 7.5 
Intrapersonal: 7/10
Naturalist: 5/10
Visual/Spatial: 4/10*


----------



## Immemorial (May 16, 2010)

I'm going to rate my separate intelligences.

Logical/Mathematical - 8/10
Verbal/Linguistic - 7/10
Musical - 7/10
Intrapersonal - 7/10
Bodily/Kinaesthetic - 5/10
Naturalist - 4/10
Interpersonal - 4/10


----------



## L'Empereur (Jun 7, 2010)

I'm going to rate my separate intelligences.

Intrapersonal - 7/10
Verbal/Linguistic - 6/10
Logical/Mathematical - 6/10
Visual/Spatial - 6/10
Musical - 5/10
Bodily/Kinesthetic - 4/10
Interpersonal - 4/10
Naturalist - 3/10


----------



## bionic (Mar 29, 2010)

Roman said:


> I've taken a couple of IQ tests in high school and in college. My recent score was 168. Though like *Bionic* stated in a previous post, I don't agree with the social standards of being called a "genius". And I do believe that IQ tests etc... are a load of "horseshit".


Yeah anything 140 and over is deemed as genius.

We're so quick to put a label on these highly logical individuals when most of them do not make important contributions to society anyway. It was enough to have all these expectations labeled as a genius at such a young age. It was another to want to rebel and go against what society expected. I'm not whining here; I'm just saying that we put too much emphasize on intelligence when contributions and smart choices should have similar emphasize too.

The day I declare myself a genius is the day I give in to such fixated, misconstrewed, and poor judgements. This will never happen.

I am not a genius. I just have a power I have yet to grow into.


----------



## Promethea (Aug 24, 2009)

If I pull a high IQ score out of my ass, will it make up for my lack of intelligent posts on the forum? And more importantly, will it get me some cyber action?


----------



## Vaka (Feb 26, 2010)

amanda32 said:


> Wow, sounds like we've got the 2% of the IQ population all on this thread...:shocked:


Right? Way too many people idealize their own intelligence...
No offense to anyone...


----------



## Promethea (Aug 24, 2009)

Nyx said:


> Right? Way too many people idealize their own intelligence...
> No offense to anyone...


Hey, whats being intelligent all for, if we can't show it off and gain validation? [/saracam]


----------



## agokcen (Jan 3, 2010)

Promethea said:


> If I pull a high IQ score out of my ass, will it make up for my lack of intelligent posts on the forum? And more importantly, will it get me some cyber action?


Heeeeeeeeell, yeah.

Winkity wink wink. Wink.


----------



## skycloud86 (Jul 15, 2009)

Promethea said:


> Hey, whats being intelligent all for, if we can't show it off and gain validation? *[/saracam]*


*[/saracam]*

*[/saracam]*

*[/saracam]**!!!!*


----------



## Immemorial (May 16, 2010)

skycloud86 said:


> *[/saracam]*
> 
> *[/saracam]*
> 
> *[/saracam]**!!!!*


Check image in signature for details. :dry: *BOTH OF YOU*.


----------



## ChukuNwanwa (Jul 15, 2010)

I'll start from 10 but subtract 1 for some silly comments i make from time to time and finally subtract 2 for those stupid moves i make in chess:crazy: leaving ...... 7


----------



## Nearsification (Jan 3, 2010)

Were you guys smart enough to figure out the only reason I made this thread is to get gold for my name change! Ha Ha Ha!


This thread is a goldmine! I knew no one on this forum could refuse to brag about their genius! :crazy:


----------



## ChukuNwanwa (Jul 15, 2010)

Nirvana said:


> Were you guys smart enough to figure out the only reason I made this thread is to get gold for my name change! Ha Ha Ha!
> 
> 
> This thread is a goldmine! I knew no one on this form could refuse to brag about their genius! :crazy:




You really got me. Damn:angry:!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## thewindlistens (Mar 12, 2009)

If someone wants to vote they're a 10 in this poll, they obviously need it to feel good about themselves. So what's everyone's problem? People don't seem to jump on other kinds of "I'm better than you." delusions as strongly as this.


----------



## Roman (Jul 6, 2010)

bionic said:


> Yeah anything 140 and over is deemed as genius.
> 
> We're so quick to put a label on these highly logical individuals when most of them do not make important contributions to society anyway. It was enough to have all these expectations labeled as a genius at such a young age. It was another to want to rebel and go against what society expected. I'm not whining here; I'm just saying that we put too much emphasize on intelligence when contributions and smart choices should have similar emphasize too.
> 
> ...


I agree completely. Even though I did vote 10, this poll seems ALL about the social standards that society labels as "intelligence" and considering those circumstances, I will vote myself above the poll. But I can NEVER "know" enough to label myself a genius! People think genius's are God's, that they are the ALL knowing. This is not so! And there ARE different levels of intelligence and how you contribute that to society is an extremely important part of that intelligence. I take it as insult when people label me as this mostly. My parents were the same way as well. They thought I would make them famous and I refused/ rebelled... :tongue: It's good to know someone else has gone through a similar experience :happy:


----------



## Nearsification (Jan 3, 2010)

thewindlistens said:


> If someone wants to vote they're a 10 in this poll, they obviously need it to feel good about themselves. So what's everyone's problem? People don't seem to jump on other kinds of "I'm better than you." delusions as strongly as this.


I find it interesting within the time frame of this post 3 more people voted their are infact a 10.


----------



## Mikbert (Jul 19, 2009)

Mai mum tels mi i R supersmart an speshul! an dat maeks me nr. 1 so i voted 1 because i R best!11

an i realy smart cauz mai mum say so, ye she say am smart, so i R!!1111


----------



## bionic (Mar 29, 2010)

Mikbert said:


> Mai mum tels mi i R supersmart an speshul! an dat maeks me nr. 1 so i voted 1 because i R best!11
> 
> an i realy smart cauz mai mum say so, ye she say am smart, so i R!!1111


----------



## thewindlistens (Mar 12, 2009)

Nirvana said:


> I find it interesting within the time frame of this post 3 more people voted their are infact a 10.


Uhh... Are you sure? It was 4 before and it's 4 now, IIRC.


----------



## Immemorial (May 16, 2010)




----------



## Nearsification (Jan 3, 2010)

thewindlistens said:


> Uhh... Are you sure? It was 4 before and it's 4 now, IIRC.


Well then it went to 1 to 4 pretty fast.


----------



## Darkfiremat (Jul 9, 2010)

Roman said:


> I agree completely. Even though I did vote 10, this poll seems ALL about the social standards that society labels as "intelligence" and considering those circumstances, I will vote myself above the poll. But I can NEVER "know" enough to label myself a genius! People think genius's are God's, that they are the ALL knowing. This is not so! And there ARE different levels of intelligence and how you contribute that to society is an extremely important part of that intelligence. I take it as insult when people label me as this mostly. My parents were the same way as well. They thought I would make them famous and I refused/ rebelled... :tongue: It's good to know someone else has gone through a similar experience :happy:


im curious do you think that because you have an IQ of 168 you need to help the society in some kind of way?


----------



## NotSoRighteousRob (Jan 1, 2010)

I think the poll was misleading and the ballots were not labeled clearly. I think we need to have a re-count!


----------



## Roman (Jul 6, 2010)

Darkfiremat said:


> im curious do you think that because you have an IQ of 168 you need to help the society in some kind of way?


NO! Haha. That's not what I was saying. Let me rephrase for you. I value people that contribute to their society in a positive way _more_, oppose to putting "intellect" or IQ status on a pedestal. Like Bionic was saying, there is more than one way to be "smart". People can be "genius" and not use it for anything good/ productive... That's all I was saying. Does this answer your question? Or are you asking me if I think I _personally_ contribute to society through "intellect"?


----------



## Darkfiremat (Jul 9, 2010)

no what i meant is do you think people with high IQ should contribute in a good way or do they have a certain obligation to contribute to the present society?


----------



## Roman (Jul 6, 2010)

Darkfiremat said:


> no what i meant is do you think people with high IQ should contribute in a good way or do they have a certain obligation to contribute to the present society?


My initial answer would be no. Definitely not. It may be irresponsible of me to say, but I think people have the right to choose whether they want to contribute to society or not. Just because they have a high IQ doesn't mean they would achieve more (or less) improvements than a person with an average IQ. Theoretically, they obviously _could_ do more. But just like any other human being, that person doesn't have the "obligation" to do something they don't want to do. Now, if their heart, mind and passion was in "contributing to the present society", then by all means their passion would be obligation in itself. I think I have a bias answer though because I was forced to "contribute" at an early age and I grew to hate society and it's obligations it came with. I tend to avoid "contributing" :dry:

Even though this topic could go on forever because I find there are many different ways to answer this question, above would be my "shallow" and immediate answer to your question.


----------



## Chilln (Aug 19, 2009)

I wonder who the six retarded monkeys are on the site, these have to be some of the most fun people here. roud:


----------



## kiwigrl (Apr 27, 2010)

Chilln said:


> I wonder who the six retarded monkeys are on the site, these have to be some of the most fun people here. roud:


Um, well if you view the vote results it says who voted what number. So mystery solved.


----------



## Immemorial (May 16, 2010)

Roman said:


> My initial answer would be no. Definitely not. It may be irresponsible of me to say, but I think people have the right to choose whether they want to contribute to society or not. Just because they have a high IQ doesn't mean they would achieve more (or less) improvements than a person with an average IQ. Theoretically, they obviously _could_ do more. But just like any other human being, that person doesn't have the "obligation" to do something they don't want to do. Now, if their heart, mind and passion was in "contributing to the present society", then by all means their passion would be obligation in itself. I think I have a bias answer though because I was forced to "contribute" at an early age and I grew to hate society and it's obligations it came with. I tend to avoid "contributing" :dry:
> 
> Even though this topic could go on forever because I find there are many different ways to answer this question, above would be my "shallow" and immediate answer to your question.


The way I see it; People don't ask for high IQ's. Why should they have to contribute?
It seems pretty unfair to pressurise them. So I would be inclined to agree with you.


----------



## bionic (Mar 29, 2010)

Darkfiremat said:


> do you think people with high IQ should contribute in a good way or do they have a certain obligation to contribute to the present society?


Yeah this can go either way. I personally think that if you have the intellect to achieve something higher than the average person; then don't waste it. But even with a high IQ; it does not mean you will be a straight A student in school. IQ doesn't predict achievements nor does it predict smart decisions. I do not think they should feel it is a personal obligation to society to contribute. Then this could progress into a discussion of fate since I personally believe that we are all suited for a certain purpose. Either way, this topic is ambiguous to me.


----------



## ChukuNwanwa (Jul 15, 2010)

I think everybody will look smart in their own eyes.
I wonder who will admit he/she ain't smart.

I think I should be the judge for all u guys.

OR u can go here to determine how smart u are.
If you happen to get registered, let me know.


International High IQ Society


----------



## Immemorial (May 16, 2010)

Kwabena said:


> I think everybody will look smart in their own eyes.
> I wonder who will admit he/she ain't smart.
> 
> I think I should be the judge for all u guys.
> ...


I've only taken the Sprint test on that place before. You have to pay for the full one. Which I have no intention of doing.


----------



## ChukuNwanwa (Jul 15, 2010)

DarkestHour said:


> I've only taken the Sprint test on that place before. You have to pay for the full one. Which I have no intention of doing.




You are right but I think sprint test is enough for one to determine their 
score.

By the way did u hit the mark(124)???:shocked:


----------



## Immemorial (May 16, 2010)

Kwabena said:


> You are right but I think sprint test is enough for one to determine their
> score.
> 
> By the way did u hit the mark(124)???:shocked:


I went above the mark. But I question the reliability of a 6 minute 20 question test.

Can anyone who knows their actual IQ take it and see how accurate it is? Although the Sprint only measures up to about 150 or something like that.


----------



## L'Empereur (Jun 7, 2010)

Kwabena said:


> I think everybody will look smart in their own eyes.
> I wonder who will admit he/she ain't smart.
> 
> I think I should be the judge for all u guys.
> ...


I got 126. roud:


----------



## ChukuNwanwa (Jul 15, 2010)

CaesAug said:


> I got 126. roud:


 Dammmmn!!!!!!!!. Why can't i get pass that mark:angry:.


----------



## Immemorial (May 16, 2010)

Kwabena said:


> Dammmmn!!!!!!!!. Why can't i get pass that mark:angry:.


Any luck yet? :tongue:


----------



## bionic (Mar 29, 2010)

I got 150 with a hangover and headace. I don't think it goes further. I'll keep trying


----------



## L'Empereur (Jun 7, 2010)

bionic said:


> I got 150 with a hangover and headace. I don't think it goes further. I keep trying


Damn, :sad:


----------



## ChukuNwanwa (Jul 15, 2010)

bionic said:


> I got 150 with a hangover and headace.


MUHAHAHAHAHAHAHA!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

But u did gr8.

I guess i wud have a hangover, headache, stomach ache and heart ache to get 150:laughing:


----------



## Immemorial (May 16, 2010)

I ended up with 130. By the way. What's a 'headace'?


----------



## bionic (Mar 29, 2010)

The test is RATARD anyway! SIX QUESTIONS IN 20 MINUTES?! WHUTTTT?! A headache is when your brain hurts. :crying:


----------



## Immemorial (May 16, 2010)

I find your lack of grammar disturbing.....:shocked:











*Shakes Head*.


----------

